# ZMI - Zinc of Ireland NL



## Jimminy (4 November 2007)

I'll start the thread on this one having invested recently. Very high risk:very high reward with this one but worth plonking a few bob of profits from elsewhere on imo.

Listed on the 18th September 2007 and is Andrew Mortimer's creation. See Proto Res of which his Director. Listed with 16m shares at $0.20 and was heavily oversubscribed. Opened at 25c. Listing raised $3m. Year high thus far is 42.5c - closed on Friday 32.5c.

Cazaly is the fourth largest shareholders in the company with 4.184 per cent. Managing director Andrew Mortimer is the largest holder with 5.23 per cent.

Co. has a dual focus on Nickel and Platinum.

*Nickel* - a 35% interest in four WA projects with Cazaly, with a right to acquire a further 35%.  Jutson Rocks, Cosmos North, Forrestania and Bandalup.

All prospective for nickel, gold,base metals and platinum.

*Platinum* - Global Nickel very recently acquired a 75% initial interest in the Longwood (NZ) project with the aim to advance it to a decision to mine stage. Thereafter, Global Nickel may move to a 100% interest if its partner elects to convert its 25% contributing interest to a net smelter royalty. The consideration for the project is $65,000 paid to cover past tenement rentals and two million shares in the Company, to be restricted from sale for 12 months. If they hit a reef watch out. See Platina.

*1c Options*
Oh can't fail to mention this - Shareholders registered three months after the ASX listing will be offered non-renounceable options on a one-for-one basis at an issue price of one cent and an exercise price of 20 cents a share.


----------



## Nevshell (10 December 2007)

*Re: GNI - Global Nickel Investments*

Ex date for the 1 cent options is today so anyone interested you have about three hours to get some.

Cheers

Nev


----------



## Flyer (10 December 2007)

*Re: GNI - Global Nickel Investments*

When will they having drilling results? 

Any time frames? or website to look at?

any top 20 lists available, how about how much money left in the bank?


----------



## prawn_86 (10 December 2007)

*Re: GNI - Global Nickel Investments*

Flyer,

I think you will find simple questions like this can be answered quicker simply by viewing the companies website rather than asking other members


----------



## propergeez (1 May 2008)

*Re: GNI - Global Nickel Investments*

Just a quick note on GNI, they are caught up in the OPES debacle and the share price has been driven down because of this. The shares are now under ANZ investment arm and I believe that they will be reluctant to sell until the court cases over legal ownership of the shares is sorted. However it does look like someone (ANZ?) is gradually selling off the options - GNIO. These are regularly selling, daily at .014, As soon as 250K are sold off another 250K are put up. Might be worth a punt. They run till August 2009.


----------



## Bluebeard (16 December 2009)

*Re: GNI - Global Nickel Investments*

This one is interesting right now. The stock price has moved to the high 5s around 5.7-5.9c mark.

They have just started soil sampling and the presentation they also put out is also really interesting. Results may come in sooner rather than later.

Theres hardly any shares left. The company from what I saw has 99 million shares on issue only, and the top 20 hold a decent swag.

Will keep a keen watch on this over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Bluebeard (20 December 2009)

*Re: GNI - Global Nickel Investments*

Company announcements last 2 weeks indicate that they are moving forward IMHO. Soil Sampling and other things have taken place. Announcements of the results could be coming soon.


----------



## mickyj777 (29 March 2011)

*Re: GNI - Global Nickel Investments*

Looks like this is on the move again. Drilling announced for next quater next to AUC which soared on discovery on discovery of new gold belt in Aust.

Should spike pre drill IMO and further as drilling progresses.


----------



## mickyj (21 April 2011)

*Re: GNI - Global Nickel Investments*

This is looking better and better everyday $22.5 million dollar financing approved and gold breaking $1500.


----------



## Joules MM1 (18 April 2012)

*Re: GXN - Global Metals Exploration*

thanks, william

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...rikes-gold-at-jutson-rocks-project-27737.html

jack b nimble

 L @ 013's


----------



## Joules MM1 (13 June 2012)

*Re: GXN - Global Metals Exploration*

a bit of wot-tha.......

so MSS tried to go public at $0.20/share and couldnt even come up with the basic dosh to get ASX listing and they have/had the Leonora plot to dig.......GXN come along and think 'bargain!' 

GXN looking to buy with cash + $0.013/share for the acquisition after a meeting for approval

i think i got all that right

.......if market moves to size and today we sit at 10/11's then we have a premium speculation to get to 013's with the cap raise at 013's being the dominant size......

usual caveats

my immediate question is; if the Leo site is such a bargain did MSS just do a poor job of raising cap themselves, or, is the land not really that valuable based on assays and past geo-phsy's, or, has GXN scored a genuine bonus.....

i think we need to see results from current operations before rerating, aside from all the games being played on gold itself, notwithstanding that Commercials are showing lowest nett short positions since 2008

http://www.gotgoldreport.com/2012/0...sitions-major-rally-fuel-for-gold-silver.html


----------



## Joules MM1 (26 June 2012)

*Re: GXN - Global Metals Exploration*

another phase of all good news is bad news market to get through and good finds, at least, make for good ground work...



> Gold Gold success continues success continues success continues success continues success continues success continues success continues success continues at Global Global Global Metal Metals’ Jutson Rocks Jutson Rocks Jutson Rocks project in project in project in project in Western estern estern Australiaustralia ustralia
> Executive Summary
> ● Re-assays confirm and improve gold results at Jutson Rocks project in Western Australia, returning results of up to 8.3 g/t Au
> ● Results include: 4.8 g/t Au from 42-43m (JRAB072); 8.4g/t Au from 33-34m (JRAB073); 2.67 g/t Au from 42-43m (JRAB073); 1.29 g/t Au from 46-47m (JRAB073) and 2.02 g/t Au from 30-31m (JRAB074)


----------



## springhill (4 August 2012)

*Re: GXN - Global Metals Exploration*

*Gold anomalies doubled at Jutson Rocks, WA*

Executive Summary
● Phase 3 BLEG results received
● 10 new anomalous gold areas discovered
● 20 gold anomalies in total now discovered by Global Metals’ gold survey on the Jutson Rocks project, which began in August 2010
● Auger drilling to commence in a fortnight to better define new gold anomalies


----------



## Joules MM1 (8 August 2012)

*Re: GXN - Global Metals Exploration*

 ....pulling finger today.....prefer this action on a none-news day......oh, ya know.....drill rab bit, drill!


----------



## Joules MM1 (23 August 2012)

*Re: GXN - Global Metals Exploration*

after a recent 27mil hike n sell session, yesterday saw that theme reverse.....the gxnob's also look to have caught a bid to eat 003's and 4's ......

with break-out of compressed range for gold to the upside and what may become a wide(r) spread from platinum protrests to other mines in Africa, Australian internal sites look a tad more attractive as those external sites suffer political or future cost hikes......


----------



## Joules MM1 (31 August 2012)

*Re: GXN - Global Metals Exploration*

for a few hours prior to todays release you'd have needed to be living under a rock not to notice the volume and activity within the pricing.....and today, graphite, that old chestnut.....500k + 009 stock......hmmmmm.....the market opens and some deep pocket numpties took to 015 then some chaps went, woops, we bought a few hours ahead in a leaky boat expecting higher than this measely level....they decided to exit as fast as they can.....it's not even 11am and already some 'smart' chaps are exiting.......nice.......not!


----------



## Joules MM1 (31 August 2012)

*Re: GXN - Global Metals Exploration*

so



> how do you take your coffee? only slightly pumped and very dumped?





do i get a choice?.......


----------



## springhill (1 September 2012)

*Re: GXN - Global Metals Exploration*



Joules MM1 said:


> for a few hours prior to todays release you'd have needed to be living under a rock not to notice the volume and activity within the pricing.....and today, graphite, that old chestnut.....500k + 009 stock......hmmmmm.....the market opens and some deep pocket numpties took to 015 then some chaps went, woops, we bought a few hours ahead in a leaky boat expecting higher than this measely level....they decided to exit as fast as they can.....it's not even 11am and already some 'smart' chaps are exiting.......nice.......not!




Hi mate, according to my information stored on graphite, up to 10% grade for flake is at the lower end of the spectrum. Flake grades generally range from 5-30%.
The product grade from flake is between 75-97%. Anything under 94% attracts a much lower price than 94%+.
Drilling from the 1960's reports this is of the fine flake variety (of the 75-150 micron range), premium prices are reported to be for the 180+ micron range.
From figures I have seen, this looks to be a sub-standard deposit and just part of the bandwagon crew.
 only.

*Global Metals Exploration NL to acquire Graphite Projects through the Acquisition of Tanzanian focussed explorer Hatua Resources Ltd*
● Global Metals to acquire 100% of Hatua Resources (T) Ltd, a Tanzanian-focused graphite explorer.
● Hatua’s Projects are highly prospective for graphite mineralisation including outcrops of course flake graphitic schist *with grades up to 10% Carbon* identified over a 900m strike and 400m width.
● The Hatua tenements cover over 1,200km² and are along strike from Syrah Resources’ Nachingwea Project in Tanzania.
● The Projects are located in Tanzania, a politically stable, English speaking country recognised as an African jurisdiction that has many advantages over other countries in the region, being a preferred destination for exploration and mining investment.


----------



## Chaya (10 January 2013)

*Re: GXN - Global Metals Exploration*



Jimminy said:


> I'll start the thread on this one having invested recently. Very high risk:very high reward with this one but worth plonking a few bob of profits from elsewhere on imo.
> 
> Listed on the 18th September 2007 and is Andrew Mortimer's creation. See Proto Res of which his Director. Listed with 16m shares at $0.20 and was heavily oversubscribed. Opened at 25c. Listing raised $3m. Year high thus far is 42.5c - closed on Friday 32.5c.
> 
> ...



Well here we are 6 years down the track and (as per anything to do with this mob) the company is a liturgy of unexplained expenditure, share dilution, broken promises and a share price that is now .003 of one cent. I warn you to be very careful and if you are smart at all you will not invest in any venture that has the name mortimer attached to it in any way.


----------



## System (28 July 2016)

On July 28th, 2016, Global Metals Exploration NL (GXN) changed its name and ASX code to Zinc of Ireland NL (ZMI).


----------



## greggles (8 November 2017)

ZMI had a good day today, up 60% to 0.8c after announcing the discovery of exceptional high-grade shallow zinc mineralisation at its Kildare Zinc project.


----------

